
Three Minutes to Midnight - masteryupa_
https://thedaleyreview.wordpress.com/2016/10/09/three-minutes-to-midnight/
======
hourislate
>Surely it is clear that if anything the build up of troops on the Russian
border acts to position NATO in an overtly aggressive posture, regardless of
any predilection for defensive contrivance.

Seriously?

I feel like I'm reading something Putin wrote for the Russian people.

Wasn't it Russia that annexed Crimea? Wasn't it Russia that shot down MH17?
Wasn't it Russia that invaded eastern Ukraine? Wasn't it Russia that is
bombing UN Convoys and Hospitals in Syria? Wasn't it Russia that has openly
invaded the Airspace of Baltic Countries?

Everything Johnathan Frances has written reeks of the Kremlin Propaganda
Machine.

